# Looking for to identify wallpaper



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Matching existing wallpaper is a problematic. If you can peel a corner and if it is newer you might find a manufacturer and a code hiding on the back surface but don't hold your breath.

I would not be afraid of DTG wallpaper printers if you can match the pattern and repeat. The problem is likely to be the color of the paper. 

Hate to bring it up but are you married to this paper? Any chance it is time to think of something else?


----------



## customsbydak (May 30, 2011)

married to it no, but i'm working on a show that kinda requires me to find more of it. Complex situation i'd rather not go into detail with. lol.


----------

